# Man Hut Build(UPDATE)



## birddog

I Am Going To Post Pics As I Go Of My Man Hut That I Am Building
First Pressure Wash And Thomson Water Seal It 
Pressure Washed The Tin
Next Wired The Inside And Put Two Outside Lantern Lights And The Most Important A Horse Shoe Above The Door
I Am Going To Put Power On It This Week


----------



## TenPtr

Good lookin man hut.  Load it up with mounts and camo furniture it will be sure enough perfect.  Gonna be a great place to knock a few back with the guys.  What happens in the man hut stays in the man hut.


----------



## Darcy

good lookin' "dog house" ... dont forget the spare bed!


----------



## Nugefan

yer horse shoe is upside down ... yer luck is gonna spill out ....

nice " hut " Dude ....


----------



## BKA

Darcy said:


> good lookin' "dog house" ... dont forget the spare bed!



Calling it a dog house does sounds better than calling it a "man hut."  "Man hut" sounds, um, well, it sounds pretty gay.  Not that there is anything wrong with that.....


----------



## shawn mills

how much you got in it up to this point? I am about to embark on my own hut building journrey since fire took our last one.


----------



## walters

*hut*



BKA said:


> Calling it a dog house does sounds better than calling it a "man hut."  "Man hut" sounds, um, well, it sounds pretty gay.  Not that there is anything wrong with that.....



 thats pretty good


----------



## birddog

BKA said:


> Calling it a dog house does sounds better than calling it a "man hut."  "Man hut" sounds, um, well, it sounds pretty gay.  Not that there is anything wrong with that.....



THAT AIN'T RIGHT


----------



## Red Man

"Man Hut"

I think I could make that a full time house.


----------



## Little Rabbit

*man hut*

birddog the hourse shoe is up side down and all your luck will run out


----------



## QuakerBoy

Nugefan said:


> yer horse shoe is upside down ... yer luck is gonna spill out ....
> 
> nice " hut " Dude ....





Little Rabbit said:


> birddog the hourse shoe is up side down and all your luck will run out



ya don't say


----------



## dutchman

shawn mills said:


> how much you got in it up to this point? I am about to embark on my own hut building journrey since fire took our last one.



Note to self: Don't forget smoke alarms and fire extinguishers in the man hut.

Good looking building, no matter what you choose to call it.


----------



## 60Grit

Nice project. Now you need a satellite dish and a 42" LCD on the wall, a pot bellie stove, a full length sofa, a coffee table loaded down with two years of GON issues,,,,,,oh yeah, and the most important item, a fridge...


----------



## birddog

*Horseshoe*

HORSESHOE IS FLIPPED OVER


----------



## QuakerBoy

birddog said:


> HORSESHOE IS FLIPPED OVER



too  late...ya lost all the luck


----------



## birddog

*Update*

Wired In The Power Today
Painted The Bottom( Rose Stain )
And Put In A Fire Pit Out Front


----------



## birddog

*Ttt*

Fire Pit


----------



## Resica

very nice.keep up the good work.


----------



## birddog

*Ttt*

Started Puting In Insulation Today I Am No Pro At It But It Will Work . (thanks Flying T)
Also Got A Michelob Sign($8 Bucks) And A Wall Cabinet (15 Bucks) At The Jockey Lot Sat.


----------



## birddog

*Fire*

We Built Benches Out Of Logs And 2x10 Lumber And 
We Set Around The Fire Pit This Afternoon And Just Relaxed And Watch The Fire


----------



## hicktownboy

sure not lookin like a "man" hut anymore...


----------



## j_seph

Looks good but you need to rotate that horseshoe 180 degrees cause you are pouring all the luck out of it


----------



## Nicodemus

Nice lookin` cabin you have there.


----------



## birddog

j_seph said:


> Looks good but you need to rotate that horseshoe 180 degrees cause you are pouring all the luck out of it



I ROTATED IT ALREADY


----------



## j_seph

yea i noticed after the post
whens the Woodys gathering


----------



## birddog

SOON AS I FINSHED THE INSIDE 
WHICH LOOKS LIKE A LONG TIME


----------



## foodplotplanter

is it equipped with a out house? i didn`t see an in house.
shes nice,shes real nice!!


----------



## ajgunner

Now that ya fixed the horse shoe you need to make that fire ring MAN sized. The size it is looks like you must not have a good free wood supply close by. A guy could almost step over it without even curling the short hairs.


----------



## birddog

*Update*

INLAWS HUNG SHEETROCK TAPE AND MUDDED IT 
CAME BACK AND PUT KNOCKDOWN ON AND I PANITED SAT 
WILL START ON FLOOR AND WALLS SOON(LITTLE AT A TIME)


----------



## KennesawLawMan

I love your quote.  It's so true.  Whewww!!!


----------



## Corey

Oh no you said the inlaws helped............It will end up being the Inlaw hut when they stop in..


----------



## birddog

*Finally its done*

IT TOOK A LITTLE WHITE TO FINISH IT BUT HERE IT IS 
THANKS TO WALTER FOR ALL HIS HELP 
WELL HOW DO YOU THINK IT LOOKS


----------



## milltown

Definately looks good!!


----------



## MudDucker

gonna get a might smokey in there when you build a fire in that stove.


----------



## mauk trapper

good lookin hut


----------



## stuffer

like the mounts good job on the hut also


----------



## Katera73

I like it the insides look perfect. The outside needs something maybe a bleched skull hanging or some old farm plows. Are you going to build a porch in front?


----------



## BBQBOSS

AWESOME!


----------



## Pilgrim

AWEsome!


----------



## crackerdave

Looks like home! Need a few more pictures of the inside,though!


----------



## Bowyer29

I'd never go to the house!!!


----------



## birddog

*Hut*

I AM GOING TO PUT A STOVE PIPE ON THE HEATER JUST RAN OUT OF CASH WILL HAVE IT BY COOL WEATHER NEXT YEAR
ADDED A FRONT PORCH A FEW MONTHS BACK AND HUNG A FEW SKULLS ON THE FRONT OF IT
GOING TO TRY FINE SOME HUNTING PICTURES TO HANG ON THE INSIDE
I HAVE ALWAYS LIKE THE  PICTURE OL' DROP TINE OR DISTRACTED BY RJ MCDOALD
MAYBE I WILL TRY TO GET ONE OF THEM 
THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD WORDS I HAVE WORKED ON IT A LONG TIME
STUFFER THE DEER HEADS LOOK ALRIGHT I HAVE SEEN BETTER


----------



## boneboy96

and where is the outhouse?


----------



## porkie

*Party*

When is the party?


----------



## stuffer

birddog said:


> I AM GOING TO PUT A STOVE PIPE ON THE HEATER JUST RAN OUT OF CASH WILL HAVE IT BY COOL WEATHER NEXT YEAR
> ADDED A FRONT PORCH A FEW MONTHS BACK AND HUNG A FEW SKULLS ON THE FRONT OF IT
> GOING TO TRY FINE SOME HUNTING PICTURES TO HANG ON THE INSIDE
> I HAVE ALWAYS LIKE THE  PICTURE OL' DROP TINE OR DISTRACTED BY RJ MCDOALD
> MAYBE I WILL TRY TO GET ONE OF THEM
> THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD WORDS I HAVE WORKED ON IT A LONG TIME
> STUFFER THE DEER HEADS LOOK ALRIGHT I HAVE SEEN BETTER


them deer heads make the hut complete, just wish they had bigger antlers


----------



## Artmom

I LOVE this set up!!! I WANT ONE, TOO!!! You did a super job, rustic but clean cozy - but not cluttered. Excellent. Now, time to have fun!


----------



## Johnny Reb

digging this one up again....did you ever hook the stove up? I am planning on getting one for my shop want wanted to know what you thought about yours. Did it come from Northern Tool?


----------



## spearjunky

wow nice good job


----------



## win3006

nice look good


----------



## walkinboss01

Very nice. Great job!!


----------



## Tunacash

cool


----------



## TyT

Looks great man all it needs now is a fridge!


----------



## HawgWild23

TyT said:


> Looks great man all it needs now is a fridge!



it's got a small one left of the tv. Is this in your back yard.


----------



## Swamprat

Looks good...I would put a overhang on the porch and use cut timber for the support posts and rails.

Still ain't seeing a bathroom....course being a guy we just go wherever but the women folk in one of the earlier pics might object.

Great job and congrats.


----------

